# Confirmation on QH Yearling Filly Please :)



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok so there is this filly for sale locally near me and ever since I saw her pictures... It just clicked and I fell in love. She is very pretty, calm and level headed, well mannered, wont grow up to be a super tall horse (15hh max) and I love her features and to top it off she is a beautiful shade of buttermilk buckskin. She is a yearling and reining bred from what the ad says- though I am not really familiar with QH bloodlines. I just cant get her out of my head- I am thinking of taking the short trip up to see her and meet her cuz that is the only way I can tell my self if I potentially want to buy her and make her my next training project. I'm no stranger to starting colts- in fact I love building up that relationship with young horses and getting them started off in their riding career (mostly just leisure trail horses to beginner level showing) I was wondering if I could get some opinions on her confirmation- if there is something that my star-crossed mind has over looked.  

Thank you in advance! And here are her pictures!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not a conformation guru, sorry. But my first thought when I saw her picture was "Wow!". I'd go look at her. She looks like she needs her hooves done. That's the only thing that majorly sticks out to me. Butt high, but she is a yearling, so...I can't say too much there.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I am not well versed in confo....I know what I like but can't explain why I do. Anyway I think her legs look very..... delicate. I can see why she caught your eye though.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She's gorgeous I'd definitely go see her in a heartbeat she looks pretty well balanced. Though I'm not experienced enough to truly critique her. Though she is finer boned then I prefer. What's her breeding out of curiosity?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

This is her pedigree-
Dakotas Sugar Belle Quarter Horse

Thank you all for the comments. I agree that she is finer boned than most but maybe with time her bone structure will grow- though she will always be on the finer side. Her toes do look like they need a trim though these are a few months old for pictures (except the one where she is outside) and maybe why she looks slightly toed out. And I agree that she looks fairly well balanced, not perfect but looks good to me. I just absolutely love this filly. I think I am going to contact the owners again and set up some time to meet her. Like I said, I need to actually meet the horse first and see if we will click. Like I clicked with just seeing her picture.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Not familiar with her sire side by her dam side is nice cutting bred horses my colt Jet is Peppy San Badger bred. He's very athletic and easy going and a quick learner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Definitely worth going to look at.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She is cute and has a nice shoulder. I wish she had more bone (a lot more) and shorter pasterns, as she looks like she is going to have quite a stocky body and I would be concerned about long term soundness.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She looks like she toes out in the front. But the picture of her in the mud she looks straight. Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been seeing her on my facebook account! I would go look at her!(I know I would if I could afford another one!)


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

I am going to go see her, I've set up an appointment next week. I'm pretty excited! She has been on my mind for the past month or so and I keep thinking about her lol 

Tryst and SorrelHorse: Thank you for your input. I will keep what you've pointed out in mind and look carefully at her leg/bone structure. The pictures are not the best for confirmation as she should have been set up a tad bit better but hey shes a baby.  Besides I will be able to see everything better when I meet her in person.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like her a lot, she's got a very sweet expression. I agree with long pasterns and toeing out. The toeing out might be fixable by a good farrier if you can look at her legs and see if there's any rotation of the lower leg. It would depend on what your plans for her would be whether I'd be concerned for future soundness. Yor favorite trail riding horse on the weekends, not really worrisome, western pleasure at shows, not worrisome, chasing cows, reining, hard riding of any kind, I'd be a little concerned. And then again.....look at Secretariat. He had awful legs and look how he did.


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Honestly she will be started out gently as a trail horse and basic arena flatwork so she will have a pretty easy work load. I have access to lots of trails and none of which are very challenging or taxing, a few hills yes but mostly flat wooded trails. I am interested in jumping but not with her- least not until she has fully grown and developed then I may try it but if she does not agree with it then I wont force her. Just like how I thought my Friesian cross would be my dressage horse... well he completely shut down in the arena but once we started doing basic jump work he was ALL ABOUT IT. Maybe when he's older and more experienced he'll come to like arena work but right now its boring for him. So if she isnt suited to jumping later in life thats fine- I have my geldings Drake and Dante whom I want to pursue jumping with. Other wise its mostly just trails and arena work and fun shows will be in her future.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

First thing I thought was wow pretty horse and second thing was her legs...I couldn't tell if they are really that fine boned or if it was because her legs are black and it is a deception. I would go look at the parents to see if they are as fine boned and is definitely take a look. I agree with everyone else and would loveto see what she looks like in a couple of years! Beautiful.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I agree with Dreamcatcher. If you are not doing a lot of intense training for an advanced discipline this filly should fit your needs.
IMO QHs are supposed to be butt high. It denotes speed and a QH should have plenty of speed. Only those QHs specifically bred for pleasure should be level IMO and I think that should be discouraged in the breed. 
I hope you buy her. Shalom


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

AHHH I'm finally able to go up and look at her!!! There was some confusion as to whether or not she was "sold" or had "sale pending". But apparently the sale fell through and now I'm going up there to see her and I'm bringing the trailer with me!!!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Let us know if you bring her home - if so - definitely post more pictures.. I think she's a looker. The comments about her legs - I think she will be fine - she is a yearling - she still has got "baby feet" and many times that makes their pasterns look long because the hooves are still so tiny.. pair it up with black points - it sure will make her legs look fine boned when she has a "blob" of buttermilk spilled on the rest of her body


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

I brought her home!  She is a good filly, awesome conformation and sweet dispostion. Her feet need to be done but she also is a project for that as she has never been done before. She picks up her feet but does it quick and then wont let you keep it for very long- I did work with her on this a little bit today and ended up with her picking up all four feet nicely with out her trying to rip her foot away. . She needs work on being tied, as she gets impatient but isnt too terrible. She also needs some work on her leading as sometimes she likes to walk on my heels and when she is nervous about something she plants her feet and then we have to zigzag to make her go forward. She needs lots of desensitizing but that should be no biggie, I got her over her fear of the mail box pretty quick lol walking around and around it til we got close enough to sniff it and find out that it wasnt going to eat her then did it again for good measure.  She is a little herd bound but again thats something we can fix and once she is away from the horses and pasture she is fine and minds well. I know she is in a new home and I give her a lot of credit for being as well mannered as she is with a stranger in a strange place with stranger horses sniffing and squealing at her. I have her separated with my 30 year old pony as a companion so she gets settled in a bit before i slow introduce her to the rest of the herd. Meanwhile I go out into the sub zero temps often so I can give her as much loving as I can and get her used to me and my voice and smell. Glad and very happy to have this lovely new addition to my herd 

Oh and my only pic that my phone turned out is this one but there will be more to follow


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Her front legs look very delicate to me. She's adorable though and congratulations on her!

We had a fine boned palomino way back in the day though and he wasn't ever an issue. 

She really is a beauty. Again, congrats. And I'm jealous. I've always wanted a buckskin.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks delightful.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

She's a lovely girl!


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments! Yes she is a little finer boned but to me her legs look pretty good as they are- she looks better in person than in the photos and she's a growing girl so after another year or two we will be able to tell exactly how fine boned she is. My only concern is we get her feet done next and get her standing how she should naturally. 

So I've been going out pretty much every half hour or so to check on everyone (making sure the water heaters were keeping up with the fridged wind) and Belle always perks up at me and stands nice when I go out to see her and the last time she even approached me first and wanted to nuzzle my face- she was very interested in my head band lol I think we are off to a good start with bond building.
I had taken her halter off (she seemed friendly enough and I didn't want her getting caught on anything) and you could tell that the halter had been on her face awhile and I assumed she was hard to catch, but the next time I wanted her I brought a lead with and slipped it around her neck and lead her to where I wanted her to go. That really put a smile on my face  
I'm still pinching myself everytime I see her, its still not quite sunk in that she is mine... She's been a phantom in my mind the past month and she's finally here... I'm just really happy it all worked out and I think we have a promising future together 
More pictures hopefully tomorrow!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is lovely! Reminds me a lot of the Paint filly that I bought years ago. Keep us updated on the progress!!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

"She's been a phantom in my mind the past month and she's finally here"

Sounds like Phantom would be a cool name for her too! Congratulations!!!


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Keep us updated with pics as she grows. How fun!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

She looks just like YO's yearling. Absolutely beautiful!


----------

